# 75' oak tree down in our yard - how can we sell this wood?



## ileneinyonkers

We were advised that a tree this large might provide a fabricator with some wonderful material, and since we have to pay to crane this giant off our property, we thought we might try to sell the material. As of today (11.6) it is in one piece lying across our garage. The tree guy can't take it away yet so we have a few days. Any advice? Offers? 917 445 0014 we are in Yonkers, Westchester NY. I can send a picture.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe

Unfortunately, lots of sawmills won't take "city" trees, due to the metal and cable they hit when processing it.

This is why there are so many dreamy looking hardwood logs in dumps and transfer stations.


----------



## Swyftfeet

Most mills will not purchase nor cut residential trees due to the likelihood that someone somewhere or at sometime put a nail in it. The gear they use is quite expensive and a single nail can ruin it.

You might get a local guy to do it if you are willing to purchase a blade if he hits something. Check Craigslist for guys selling rough boards. There is a website that I am sure someone will post that tells you all the local saw mills and guys willing to mill onsite… I don't have a link but I am sure someone here will


----------



## ebath

Manufacturers of portable sawmills are happy to share a list of their sawmill owners in your area. You can Google: Woodmizer, Lucas Mill, and Baker Industries as a start. They will refer you to a local sawmill owner who may be interested in your tree.

Don't expect to sell the tree for big bucks, but you should be able to avoid the cost of removing the tree trunk from your property, which could be substantial dollars.

I recover fallen urban trees and often make furniture for the homeowner for sentimental reasons. It's great for everyone involved, but it depends on the quality of your tree, and how well the sawmill owner can coordinate the entire project.

There's a lot involved, but I'm happy to help. (www.citiwood..com).

Ed


----------



## SteviePete

If the tree has two or more good logs >24" top end by 10-16' each. (About the minimum urban loggers will bite on.

0 Some of the outfits that want to do it I wouldnt allow on my property. In our area the arborist will remove the tree and all the trash and leave for you all the wood you want, cut as you want for the same price. I suggest you have them cut and leave the best log-no branches or knots. Maybe a few stump stools 20" or so. If you have the room to do this its always worth a few laughs. I have collected residential REA clearing trees. It is way too much work for the quality of lumber you get if you were to process it yourself or pay someone to do it. Aint no cheaper than on CL or others. Good luck.

If it's already down any Cowboy with a new chainsaw to show off would buzz it up in less than hour. Just think'in


----------



## teejk

yonkers NY…you are a long way from a saw-mill I think…I used to live in upper Westchester and never knew anybody that even had a portable bandsaw mill.

I think you are outta luck for making big bucks…sad IMHO.


----------



## mojapitt

If I were anywhere close I would be there for you. Can there be metal in it? Yes. However, I have had problems with old farmers as well. Good luck.


----------

